# English Verb Conjugation



## fkpilot

what happened to the English Verbs Conjugation???


----------



## adubintheaz

Please provide more context to your question, or else this is considered as spam.

Por favor, coloca mas información sobre tu duda o pregunta para que te podamos ayudar mejor.

Acá se encuentra una link de conjugaciónes.

http://www.wordreference.com/conj/EsVerbs.aspx

Suerte.


----------



## fkpilot

i meant i remember there used to be an english verb conjugation section in this web. am i right? now it seems that there is just verbs conjugation for spanish, french and italian. what happened to the english verbs conjugation section?


----------



## ewie

As far as I know there has never been an English verb conjugator section on this site.


----------



## fkpilot

well, it's probably me then. anyway, does anyone know where I can find a page/site where I can check the conjugation for english verbs?


----------



## Alxmrphi

In the English Definition dictionary the past simple and present perfect are listed, is that what you need?
If you know modals don't have -s endings and usually 3rd person singular has an -s after the root, then all you need (barring a word like 'to be') is the simple past / present perfect.


----------



## NagiMahori

Alxmrphi said:


> In the English Definition dictionary the past simple and present perfect are listed, is that what you need?



Yes, that's where they were. But they are no more! Where do we have to go for a quick read?


----------



## JamesM

Personally, I use verb2verbe.com whenever i need to check something.  I don't remember an English conjugator here.

The simple past and past perfect are still there in the English definition.

For example, here is what is listed in swim:

For the verb: "to swim"

Simple Past:  swam
Past Participle:  swum


----------



## NagiMahori

Ok, so if there are no indications for past forms, it is a regular verb I assume. (e.g. reap)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

NagiMahori said:


> Yes, that's where they were. But they are no more!



Really? 



> http://www.wordreference.com/definition/*take*
> 
> For the verb: "*to take*"
> 
> 
> Simple Past: tookPast Participle: taken


----------



## NagiMahori

Paulfromitaly said:


> Really?



Not Really, Paul!  Sorry but I ckecked with a regular verb, back then.


----------

